

Google’s browser becomes a true platform with today’s launch of Chrome Apps  - kshatrea
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/09/05/google-chrome-becomes-a-true-platform-with-todays-launch-of-chrome-apps/

======
facorreia
So now we can build apps with open web technologies that will work only on a
specific web browser.

~~~
gcb0
not to mention this is old as hell.

